# Rare spaceliner ranger



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes, a chrome Sears Spaceliner RANGER. Certainly not the average thing. :eek:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-50s-60s...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5b7f1010


----------

